# Aeroplane Monthly Magazine Article - Trying to find Article about Dangerously Flown Skua or Roc



## Shaun U (Jul 2, 2022)

Some years ago I read a superbly written piece in A.M by a member of ground crew who went up with a FAA S/Lt test flying either a repaired Blackburn Skua or Roc aircraft. This took place over the Liverpool / Mersey area and the pilot promptly indulged in dangerous low flying escapades resulting in serious damage to the aircraft and a resultant court martial and dismissal from the service to the pilot.
I would very much like to read this again and wondered if anyone can kindly identify the published date of the magazine.

Thanks
Shaun


----------

